# Finding free anchorages on East Coast?



## JohnZion (Feb 25, 2010)

How hard is it to find decent, free anchorages as you sail up and down the East Coast, from Maine to Florida? Are all the decent anchorages taken up by moorings? Will we be able to find free places to anchor each night? We have a 38 ft sailboat that draws 5 feet. 

Thank you


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

In a word, yes. Your best bet is the Skipper Bob guides.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

And active captain.com


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

In Maine, you can sail the entire coastline and anchor free. There are enough protected coves that are suitable for anchoring that you never need to pay a fee.

For Maine, check out "A Cruising Guide to the Maine Coast" by Taft, Rindlaub.


----------



## cmp1110 (Sep 18, 2010)

If coming thru the Chesapeake there are literally countless places


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Another good source along the ICW is Salty Southeast Cruisers Net.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

For everything south of Chesapeake Bay, take a look at Cruiser's Net

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We are "cockpit potatoes" currently on our 20th transit on the US East Coast between Florida and Maine with no overnights, short hops offshore, ICW, sounds and rivers. As said above, there are plenty of good, easy and always free spots to anchor. It is necessary to do a little advanced planning in some areas like the New Jersey Coast or North Carolina between Cape Fear and Beaufort where there are fewer options, but there are always choices for easy days. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Gary, same thing as Salty Southeast Cruisers Net.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

PBzeer said:


> Hey Gary, same thing as Salty Southeast Cruisers Net.


I didn't know that. Great site, though with lots of up to date information.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Captain Force,

I'm heading south in October from Chesapeake Bay to the Florida Keys. Everyone tells me to bypass the Georgia segment of the ICW, claiming it has been sorely neglected and silted in heavily in many, many areas. Knowing you make the trip every year in your Morgan 41, I was wondering if you bypass Georgia, or make your way up the ICW? Bypassing Georgia, especially sailing singlehanded, means an old man will have to stay awake for more hours than I would like. I really value your input on this.

Thanks in advance,

Gary


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I rarely go ashore, but enjoy the wilderness anchorages in Georgia at Herb River, Buckhead Creek, Teakettle, Duplin River, Fredericka (by the fort), Brickell, Cumberland Island (by Greyfield Manor)...and more. We've done some offshore segments as well, but we are true "cockpit potatoes" in no hurry and not likely to endure an "overnight".


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Gary, I believe you'll be at the MYC rendezvous June 9? We'll bring our ICW charts & can talk about the spots Captain Force mentioned, and some others - we weathered a 5-day noreaster at Bryan Creek, and I love Jekyll Island - worth planning a layover day. I think Georgia has an undeseved bad rap among the seasonal commuters.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Eryka, I'm looking forward to meeting up with you and many other sailnet members.

Gary


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Just a quick reference back to the original post and looking for "free anchorages". I'm a little disturbed hearing this descriptor for anchorages. It opens the door to accepting the existence of anchorages that have a cost. Navigable waters in the US are all free for anchoring except within certain restricted areas where anchoring is not allowed. These include within channels, cable areas, port and military restricted locations, and established mooring fields, etc. Let's remain aware of our rights to free anchoring in US federal waters.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

thank you force for pointing that out!this is still a free country,lets keep it that way.presently in the little choptank,heading north regards rayder


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

The mooring fields are all near the towns. There are plenty of great anchorages that are nearly unused. I find that most people are afraid to anchor alone. I picks spots away from other people and then I see them pull up and anchor near me--it is a safety in number sheep instinct. 

Look for places a bit away from towns, docks and bars and you will find lots of anchorages. I've only gone to one place that was recommended to me that was bad holding. Use your own judgement and experience, and don't follow the pack. use your charts. Don't be afraid to pull and reset if you don't like the way the anchor sets.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

John, a lot depends on what you call "decent". As you get into the Northeast you'll find many anchorages marked on the charts. A general anchorage means drop the hook, a special anchorage means it is probably a mooring field, you have to look closely to read the markings.

Any of the ICW guides (Craig Claiborne among them) should have sections detailing the anchorages, and reading ahead is often easier than trying to pull the information from charts. 

Often the open achorages will have no shore access, or no facilities nearby, as you get into the Northeast. But if you've just looking to "park" and get some sleep, that's all you need. 

Of course, if you are used to having the launch delivering fresh croissants and the morning newspaper by 7AM, "decent" may imply a higher standard.


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

norsearayder said:


> thank you force for pointing that out!this is still a free country,lets keep it that way.presently in the little choptank,heading north regards rayder


Unfortunately it is not a free country any more.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 28, 2006)

Night_Sailor: I agree with the "sheep instinct". During the last hurricane here in the Northeast, most boat owners went to protected harbors during hurricanes. I kept asking why, but the best answer was that people tend to feel that there's safety in numbers, even when there isn't. 

Being anchored with a good anchor (or 2) in a river away from hard objects was a much safer approach, but emotionally scarier for most people.

Tanksalot


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

I am frequently shocked by the lack of experience people have with anchoring. I taught one couple how to anchor and recommended they practice frequently--every time they went out. When asked back about a year later to teach another lesson, I asked how many times they anchored, "not very much." When was the last time? "With you." The sum total of their anchoring experience was one time with me supervising. 

I like anchoring in a river with two anchors, it is a great method.

I am not sure if people think it is scary, perhaps it is. I think people that are not secure or confident feel better tied up to a dock.

As for me, boats are so expensive, I avoid marinas and docks. I'd rather anchor out. I am not into going out to eat or drinking, I'd just as soon be on the boat in a pretty spot with good company, cooking my own food. entertainment for me, is sailing around the harbor in dinghy looking at the other boats and meeting other sailors...

At some point I will cut the cord completely and live on my boat. I plan to take mine to the Caribbean this year, whether the boat is ready or not.


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

The best spot is that moveable seawall down in Stamford. Where I was the docks started floating off the tops of the piles, and I was in a protected area. My dock was and still is damaged. 

Where are you located? My boat is in Bridgeport.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

what do tou mean night sailor? in usa you can travel where you want and anchor where you want and no permits or zarpe or float plans do what you want just dont break the law!!


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

We are losing our freedom here bit by bit. Some places will not allow your to anchor, or you will need a lawyer to represent you if you want to fight it. Harbor cops are mostly fools with no boating experience. It is not uncommon to be hassled. Stopping for fuel some places want a landing fee. While is true they cannot make you pay, that is the next step. There is one fee or bill after another. You can avoid this by moving on, but it still happens. Bit by bit we lose our freedoms and only by fighting back can be stop it. It is the nature of bureaucracy, and now that times are tougher, cities, states, and the federal level each seeks to find new ways to charge people for what was once free.


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

While I'm here, note that Florida has five "Pilot Program" areas where the rules are different from the rest of the state, and from each other. This insanity will persist until 2014....long story, you can read more at Florida Anchoring Issues
Regarding Georgia, the only two problem areas are Little Mud River and Jekyll Creek. Go through at half tide rising and you'll have no problems with either, even with six feet of draft.
Most of the problems noted about the ICW are hysteria resulting from boaters not quite sure of the program. It's really an easy run, with lots of anchorages. Use the Kettlewell stripchart book, it's one of the best.


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

night sailor - you said


> Stopping for fuel some places want a landing fee.


Where would that be? I'll see to it their name is publicized and let's see how long their business lasts. That's insanity.


----------



## paintpollz (Nov 16, 2011)

Night_Sailor said:


> We are losing our freedom here bit by bit. Some places will not allow your to anchor, or you will need a lawyer to represent you if you want to fight it. Harbor cops are mostly fools with no boating experience. It is not uncommon to be hassled. Stopping for fuel some places want a landing fee. While is true they cannot make you pay, that is the next step. There is one fee or bill after another. You can avoid this by moving on, but it still happens. Bit by bit we lose our freedoms and only by fighting back can be stop it. It is the nature of bureaucracy, and now that times are tougher, cities, states, and the federal level each seeks to find new ways to charge people for what was once free.


truth


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

yes, easily done. Active Captain (online) and Skipper Bob (paper guide) are the best resources imho. Waterway guides good for marinas but not great for anchorages.


----------



## tomfl (May 29, 2011)

canucksailorguy said:


> While I'm here, note that Florida has five "Pilot Program" areas where the rules are different from the rest of the state, and from each other. This insanity will persist until 2014....long story, you can read more at Florida Anchoring Issues
> 
> SNIP


The Pilot Program is under review in some places and it is wise to check online for the latest updates.

I am not trying to defend this program but Florida, and other places as well, have a real problem with what by almost any definition are junk boats that are a real danger to navigation. There is also a problem with some folks who live on boats and abuse shore facilities.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

tomfl said:


> I am not trying to defend this program but Florida, and other places as well, have a real problem with what by almost any definition are junk boats that are a real danger to navigation. There is also a problem with some folks who live on boats and abuse shore facilities.


True enough, but how about if the local authorities simply addressed ths problem boats and let the responsible ones continue to exercise their rights of free anchorage?

My suspicious mind thinks that the derelict vessel/irresponsible boater arguments are a smoke cover for developers and cash-strapped municipalities.


----------



## tomfl (May 29, 2011)

PorFin said:


> True enough, but how about if the local authorities simply addressed ths problem boats and let the responsible ones continue to exercise their rights of free anchorage?
> 
> My suspicious mind thinks that the derelict vessel/irresponsible boater arguments are a smoke cover for developers and cash-strapped municipalities.


The two places in Florida where the Pilot Programs have had the most discussion are probably Boot Key and St. Augustine.

The problem with Boot Key is that in most of the winter the anchorage is 100% full and the rest of the year maybe 20% full. Through out the Keys there is a real issue with things like trash and black water not being properly disposed of. As long as Boot Key is as popular an anchorage as it is things will probably not change.

St. Augustine is also popular, but the big problem there is at times the current really whips through and boats can drag.

But all over Florida, and elsewhere as well, there are a lot more boats looking for a place to drop the hook. Many times the skipper is a first timer in the area and simply selects a popular and crowded place. There are places in Florida and the Keys that I never saw a boat when I was a kid sailing with my Dad that are too crowded for an experienced boater to anchor now.

To put things in perspective I am currently involved with the planning for my 50th high school reunion in Miami, and one of the biggest issues we are having is parking.


----------



## JohnZion (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone, for the great feedback and advice! 

I would have been back sooner to see the responses [lots of interest in this topic!], but I've been away in MD for 6 weeks looking for a liveaboard cruising boat for us. If any are interested, I just posted a question about our prospective boat [search 'blue water pearson 365'].

Again, a big thank you! Looks like there are plenty of places to anchor. Phew.

BTW - I started this thread because someone told me I'd have a hard time finding good anchorages that were not already taken up by moorings.

Happy sailing!

John


----------



## JohnZion (Feb 25, 2010)

FLORIDA - Anybody have advice as to where to find nice, beautiful, natural places to anchor while transiting Florida? I dont need marinas, shore access, condos, houses or anything else within sight. I prefer natural beauty and peace and quiet. 

Also looking for same in the Islands - Bahamas, Virgins, etc. And how about Cuba???

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

For Florida try Active Captain


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

Far and away, the best guide is The Great Book of Anchorages, it's new, from Chuck Baird and Susan Landry. Active Captain has too many posts that are simply wrong and, sometimes, dangerous to follow. Ok if you want to find a clean bathroom, downright dangerous if you're using some of the suggestions for navigation.
Check The Great Book of Anchorages, or google the title for the new book.

Wally



JohnZion said:


> How hard is it to find decent, free anchorages as you sail up and down the East Coast, from Maine to Florida? Are all the decent anchorages taken up by moorings? Will we be able to find free places to anchor each night? We have a 38 ft sailboat that draws 5 feet.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

PorFin said:


> True enough, but how about if the local authorities simply addressed ths problem boats and let the responsible ones continue to exercise their rights of free anchorage?
> 
> My suspicious mind thinks that the derelict vessel/irresponsible boater arguments are a smoke cover for developers and cash-strapped municipalities.


You're suspicious mind is right on the money. All the laws they required to deal with the problems were in place, but not being enforced. This Pilot Program is a scam. I have no intention of spending Dollar One in Florida when I get there. I'll fill my jerrycans and fridge/freezer in Brunswick, and go offshore for the Bahamas, anchoring out where I can.
They don't want to treat me as a respected guest/tourist, they don't get my money. There are 10,000 cruising boats a year that enter Florida - if we all did this in Florida, they'd quickly get the message.
Oh wait, maybe not - all those rich landowners have the votes and the money they support their lackey politicians with.
End of rant.


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

> And how about Cuba???


Cuba is a different story - LOTS of excellent anchorages, but you cannot go ashore unless you are at a marina. Es prohibido. About the only exception to that is the keys to the east of Varadero, Golfo de Guahanacabibes to the west of Bahia Honda, Cayo Levisa, possible Cabo San Antonio (Moro), and the keys on the south coast. You want the places where the Guarda Frontera (coast guard) does not have a post.
If you want more info on this, you can check out my video at TheSailingChannel.tv


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

> but Florida, ...have a real problem with what by almost any definition are junk boats that are a real danger to navigation. There is also a problem with some folks who live on boats and abuse shore facilities.


Those problems are caused by locals - but it's we, the travelling boaters who are being made to suffer for it. The laws were in place to deal with it. The FWC's regulations (reg 21 if I recall correctly) permit them to remove any boat that could be a problem within five days. The pilot program is their way of permitting municipalities and the rich landowndowners who control most municipal councils to get control over the water. You see, they believe they own the view to the horizon.
As for the drunks and druggies - that' a social problem, not a boating problem - and the sooner Florida deals with it appropriately, the better off all concerned will be. But that won't happen - see 'rich landowners' above...


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

All should consider the history of why this is a problem characteristic of Florida. Some seem to suggest that it's a character flaw among the local politicians, wealthy landowners, or a policy motivated by greed. Actually, it more of a result of personal freedoms and climate. For decades people of little means have been able to buy a boat for a few hundred dollars or less and anchor it in a Florida cove and live in "paradise" with a meager income. They can paddle to a public landing or easement under a bridge without a problem. Is this not happening in Georgian Bay or New England because of a better ethic of the society there? .....because of more honorable legislation? Of course not! People can't survive drinking their beer in a winter sunset of 70 degrees there! Is it possible or right for Florida to legislate against those too poor to own pretty and expensive boats? Of course not,- instead, for the past hundred years, every five years or so a strom wipes away these wrecks and the owners go back to live elsewhere or buy another wreck. This is why Florida has this local problem. The best response has been to develop legislation that discourages people from using boats as low income housing. I've heard the internet an published horror stories of boaters being harrassed, but the real world is not so unfair. I have been anchoring out in Florida freely since 1972, usually for just a couple nights at one spot, but as long as three month at one place. I do not land my dinghy on private property, anchor within moorin fields or channels. I have never been questioned, approached or hassled by any authority. I have never been boarded or inspected by any authority while cruising or anchoring during these 41 years. I have never heard any negative remarks from any landowner. I have fended off derelet boats and helped some on pathetic crafts hold their position.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Florida had derelict boats that were abandoned and while existing legislation may have prohibited these boats from anchoring it was sketchy at best. Most municipalities were reluctant to act. St Augustine for example had a real mess for years but now was able to clean up it's waterfront by making it a mooring field. Yes the communities are making money from these mooring fields but I don't think that was the only reason. 

.While Aythya Crew may not have ever been "harrassed" by the authorities or home owners, Miami Beach police used to (I don't know if this is still the case) only allow anchoring within their boundries for 5 days per month. In Sunset Lake, again in Miami Beach, two home owners regularily harrassed boats at anchor.It happened to me. The last time I anchored in Miami Beach there were only a handful of boats and none around Monument Island when a few years before there were hundreds. Marco Island was infamous for harrassing cruisers and in Lake Sylvia in Fort Lauderdale similiar behaviour was exhibited by the authorities. This was done because of pressure by the landowners around the waterways.

The Marco Island tactics resulted in one cruiser whom they harrassed taking them to court and winning. Municipalities panicked fearing a huge influx of undesirables, like me, anchoring in their backyards and so they got the state to introduce the mooring field law. 


There are still lots of free anchorages in Florida but the number within municipal limits are quickly disappearing. As long as Florida municipalities make money and get rid of derelicts, free anchorages in Florida will be a thing of the past.


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

> For decades people of little means have been able to buy a boat for a few hundred dollars or less and anchor it in a Florida cove and live in "paradise" with a meager income.


My point exactly - this is not a problem that cruisers and transients should be made to suffer for. We have nice boats, we have money in our shorts, we are NOT the problem here. 
It's a socioeconomic problem involving citizens of the state of Florida. I don't sail at great expense and challenge every fall for over 2500 miles from the Great Lakes to be treated like a second - hell, a fourth class citizen - and I'll be damned if I'll spend my money in the state if that's what they continue to do to me. I'm not the only person who feels this way either. 
As for it perhaps maybe not being about the money - Major Daugherty of the FWC assured me that ass in Sunset Lake, Frederick Karlton, would be charged under the law for illegally having his dinghies out in the water. I haven't heard anything lately, but it's my understanding they are still there. Of course, the man is only worth multiple millions - but when I get back to MB, I will AGAIN anchor my boat in the middle of his bloody field just because a) I can and b) I know it drives him nuts and he deserves that sort of treatment.
But the law is on our side, so someone - anyone - tell me why the FWC won't enforce it? Let me answer that - $$$$$.
Better yet - why doesn't someone take the FWC to court for a writ of mandamus and get an order forcing them to charge Karlton?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

canucksailorguy said:


> ..........................- and I'll be damned if I'll spend my money in the state if that's what they continue to do to me........................ I will AGAIN anchor my boat in the middle of his bloody field just because a) I can and b) I know it drives him nuts and he deserves that sort of treatment.......................


'sounds like you're conflicted. ....damned if I'll be back and can't wait to drive him nuts. I had no idea that you were involved in a personal feud at a specific location. I'm sure your right, charge on!


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

You can change locations, but this is Chesapeake Bay. I found it accurate enough to find anchorage with no other source... Chesapeake Bay Map, Charts, Weather, and Tides | EarthNC


----------



## canucksailorguy (Mar 2, 2006)

CaptainForce said:


> 'sounds like you're conflicted. ....damned if I'll be back and can't wait to drive him nuts. I had no idea that you were involved in a personal feud at a specific location. I'm sure your right, charge on!


lol....true. I cross over at Bimini, so I have to get that far south and as a singlehander, that limits me. As long as I'm in the neighbourhood.... 
As for Karlton, the man is an obnoxious piece of work, he's in the wrong, he's harassed numerous boaters for the crime of innocently anchoring (legally) behind his housem lied to the police on several occasions about the situation...


----------

